# how does the scoring work?



## Blake (Jan 6, 2012)

Mine shut off at 75 questions. I didn't know some of the stuff due to not going over the material but i am scared i failed. My teacher said if it shuts off before 100 u should be good. Help!?!?


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 6, 2012)

You either did really well or really bad.


----------



## Blake (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok i got my results and i passed!! Yay!! But yeah the system to me is retarded. I hated the way they ask questions.:blink:


----------



## sdover (Jan 7, 2012)

well done for passing!!


----------



## Blake (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you very much! I feel very proud of myself. Great accomplishment and proud to be a emt for sure!


----------



## rob85635 (Jan 7, 2012)

Mine shut off around the same I think.  I really don't feel good at all.  I know a few I missed and many I guessed, that does not bode well.  There were questions I don't remember ever seeing in the book and I know we never talked about or were tested on.  One I am trying to find the answer to and still can't after googling, etc.


----------



## Martyn (Jan 7, 2012)

rob85635 said:


> Mine shut off around the same I think. I really don't feel good at all. I know a few I missed and many I guessed, that does not bode well. There were questions I don't remember ever seeing in the book and I know we never talked about or were tested on. One I am trying to find the answer to and still can't after googling, etc.


 

...and the question was?


----------



## rob85635 (Jan 7, 2012)

I thought we were not allowed to post any questions from the test on this forum.  Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Blake (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh whoops if im not supposed to talk about it i didnt know. I also didnt think saying i hope i passed and it cut off was putting the questions on here. But whatever


----------



## rob85635 (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, the sign up rules say no posting of questions but I don't know to what extent that applies.  I would think you could ask questions about stuff to get answers but I am new, so no idea here.  Someone might chime in and clarify for us.  

I was an EMT for 6 years starting in about 1990.  It expired so I had to redo everything.  Wow how things have changed.  It was MUCH MUCH harder this go around and the NREMT test was optional back when I certified in AZ.  The test I took today was in my opinion way to hard, like I said earlier there were some questions that I know were not covered in class, in the textbook and elsewhere and I have yet to find answers to.


----------



## Blake (Jan 7, 2012)

Did u pass this time? Or dont know yet?


----------



## rob85635 (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't know yet.  They said sometime perhaps in the afternoon on monday to check.  

Does anyone know of a place where people can post questions about what they saw on the test and discuss them?  I cannot see why that would be a problem, especially since the NREMT website says you will not get the same questions again when you retest.  I certainly agree that no one should have an unfair advantage but how else can you learn if you do not pass?

If I understand correctly all they tell you if you fail is what areas you need improvement on. That certainly is nice but knowing what questions you got wrong really helps so you can research and learn from your mistakes.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 7, 2012)

For the stuff you didn't study or had never seen:

There are questions throughout the test used for R&D of future curriculum that aren't applied to you're final score.

There is no where you can directly post questions from the test. The test is copyrighted. 

You can ask questions on here if you paraphrase the material. Don't be so afraid of the mods on here. geeze.


----------



## Blake (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah i wouldnt be afriad of putting them on here. I know i had alot of stuff i never studied thats for sure


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 7, 2012)

Blake said:


> Yeah i wouldnt be afriad of putting them on here. I know i had alot of stuff i never studied thats for sure



Like what?


----------



## Blake (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok like they asked about street drugs and things of that sort. We didnt specifically cover them


----------



## KyleG (Jan 8, 2012)

Mine also was really short and thats why I had the :huh: feeling come over. My Dad (EMT-P) made fun of me for worrying when I passed.

I don't know how many Q's (is there a way of telling) but I was in and Out in like half an hour.


----------



## Blake (Jan 8, 2012)

Ive heard it shuts off when it has determined whether u know it or not. Could be 60 ive heard 180


----------



## rob85635 (Jan 8, 2012)

The one question that I know we never covered was about the landing of helicopters.  In particular it asked the maximum ground slope that was safe to land on with the answers being 10, 15, 20, 25 degrees.

We never covered that, I checked my book and even did some online research and have yet to find the answer.  I guessed at 15 but that was a complete grab at straws.


----------



## Blake (Jan 8, 2012)

Hmmm good question ill try and figure it out


----------



## rob85635 (Jan 8, 2012)

Actually there were three questions about helicopter operations.  In addition to what I mentioned there was a question asking about what part of the helicopter to not approach from answers being from the front, from the back from the top rotor and from the rear rotor.  Obviously the rear rotor or the back is the optimal answer but, again, not something I was ever tested on or in any practice exams.

The last one about helicopters was asking about complications of medivacs with answers including trouble maintaining O2 sats, something about humidity, air splint complications and one other I can't remember.  I figured that since there is a air pressure difference in flying that perhaps inflatable splints should not be used so I picked that answer.  .... Again, was I right?  Who will ever know until the classes, textbooks, online prep and other resources start to cover that more in detail.  I did not find in my textbook the answer to this one but I am not done looking, maybe it is in there.  I have the 10th edition of AAOS Emergency Care and Transportation of the Sick and Injured in case anyone is wondering what we used in class.


----------



## rob85635 (Jan 8, 2012)

Blake said:


> Hmmm good question ill try and figure it out


What do you mean "good question..."?  That is a horrible question to ask on a NREMT test when I have no idea of the answer.


----------



## Blake (Jan 8, 2012)

rob85635 said:


> What do you mean "good question..."?  That is a horrible question to ask on a NREMT test when I have no idea of the answer.



Hahahaha ok no it wasnt a good question for nremt i said good one because i cant figure it out.


----------



## rob85635 (Jan 9, 2012)

Found out today I passed, that was a bit shocking.  I really was thinking I had bombed it, ... perhaps since I have never taken an "adaptive" test I was just not used to it.

Still, there were a few odd things in the test.

Rob


----------



## Blake (Jan 9, 2012)

rob85635 said:


> Found out today I passed, that was a bit shocking.  I really was thinking I had bombed it, ... perhaps since I have never taken an "adaptive" test I was just not used to it.
> 
> Still, there were a few odd things in the test.
> 
> Rob



Congrats!


----------



## swampwolf (Jan 9, 2012)

rob85635 said:


> Actually there were three questions about helicopter operations.  In addition to what I mentioned there was a question asking about what part of the helicopter to not approach from answers being from the front, from the back from the top rotor and from the rear rotor.  Obviously the rear rotor or the back is the optimal answer but, again, not something I was ever tested on or in any practice exams.
> 
> The last one about helicopters was asking about complications of medivacs with answers including trouble maintaining O2 sats, something about humidity, air splint complications and one other I can't remember.  I figured that since there is a air pressure difference in flying that perhaps inflatable splints should not be used so I picked that answer.  .... Again, was I right?  Who will ever know until the classes, textbooks, online prep and other resources start to cover that more in detail.  I did not find in my textbook the answer to this one but I am not done looking, maybe it is in there.  I have the 10th edition of AAOS Emergency Care and Transportation of the Sick and Injured in case anyone is wondering what we used in class.



HA! I took the test last week and had a ton of helicopter questions, which I'm certain weren't in the book. As I took the exam, those questions kept popping up~ were driving me crazy! I, too, passed (phew!), but I thought the test was very hard and asked a lot of strange questions. I think the NREMT is more of a initiation rite than anything else...

Congrats!


----------



## Tigger (Jan 9, 2012)

rob85635 said:


> Well, the sign up rules say no posting of questions but I don't know to what extent that applies.  I would think you could ask questions about stuff to get answers but I am new, so no idea here.  Someone might chime in and clarify for us.
> 
> I was an EMT for 6 years starting in about 1990.  It expired so I had to redo everything.  Wow how things have changed.  It was MUCH MUCH harder this go around and the NREMT test was optional back when I certified in AZ.  The test I took today was in my opinion way to hard, like I said earlier there were some questions that I know were not covered in class, in the textbook and elsewhere and I have yet to find answers to.



I can assure that the test is by no means "way to hard." If anything it is a minimum standard that every EMT class should prepare one for. 



swampwolf said:


> HA! I took the test last week and had a ton of helicopter questions, which I'm certain weren't in the book. As I took the exam, those questions kept popping up~ were driving me crazy! I, too, passed (phew!), but I thought the test was very hard and asked a lot of strange questions. I think the NREMT is more of a initiation rite than anything else...
> 
> Congrats!



The NREMT test is not based off a single book's curriculum, it's based off of the national curriculum. If your class did not cover all that was on the test, that is not the NREMT's fault, it is a shortcoming in your class. 

I'm not sure how the NREMT is an initiation rite, it's used as a certification/licensure test in many states. Not sure how else we should be determining if people are "fit" to practice as EMTs at this point.


----------



## rogersam5 (Jan 10, 2012)

A slope of 15º is considered maximum for "Normal" Helicopter operations for most helicopters. To much more then that risks hitting things on the ground and makes takeoffs more difficult.

You should Never approach a helicopter from behind, It is extremely dangerous not only because of the tail rotor but the pilot can't see you so they won't know if you are clear or in the way should they reposition the helicopter. You should only ever approach from within the view of the pilot and with permission or escorted by the flight crew.


----------



## jgaddis82 (Jan 11, 2012)

I found most of this thread very odd. My textbook devotes an entire chapter to transport. All types of ambulances and there body types, including helicopters and the conditions needed for it to safely land as well as how and when you should approach. If an instructor didn't cover this, I'm thinking it was a big oversight on their part, whether or not it was in your textbooks.


----------



## chardwan (Jan 31, 2012)

it was explained to me that the test is a "computer adaptive test" (or something like that) where it varies the questions based on your responses to previous questions.  so if you are asked several questions on a particular topic, and you answer them correctly, it won't ask you anymore...but if you answer incorrectly, it will ask you more questions to further assess your knowledge in that area.  that's why they number of questions can vary wildly from 60s to 130s etc.


----------



## Blake (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah that's national registry told me too


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Feb 2, 2012)

From my understanding, the test is pretty much like 5 tests in one. Those five tests cover medical, trauma, airway, cardiology, and operations. It will cycle through the questions and it will track your progress as you take it. If you are passing one section it may stop giving you those questions, if not it will keep giving you questions. The limit is 120 questions. It will shut off when you are passing all sections, get to the point where there is no way to pass, or you hit the limit, which I believe is 120 questions.


----------

